# Just cool



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

This is a video I came across and they are just cool, a lot of tips here some you can see and some are hidden.

The" Cavan Cabinet Makers" is in three parts as is the"Shannon One" and the "Carragh makers" and there is a lot more enjoy I did.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Awe man just as I was getting into it, it stops. Very interesting. That guy wearing the suit cracks me up. Those are true craftsman. 
Thanks for that.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Dominick here is some more this guy really has it together with the 

markings on the over head beams just first class simplicity, way to go.Also in three parts.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Watch all three parts and that was awesome. Those guys are/were true artists and craftsmen. Great video find. I can't believe that they could get all that glue off the way they were slapping it on.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Good stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

I want to know if anyone has plans for a treadle saw like that. Did you notice the difference in rhythm and blade speed between the master and the apprentice?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Them guys are cool. But I like the dog. Lol


----------



## Raselei (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow that is truly amazing, I am in awe of those guys.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Billy De said:


> Dominick here is some more this guy really has it together with the
> 
> markings on the over head beams just first class simplicity, way to go.Also in three parts.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XthOkO-wsK4&feature=relmfu


Hands Shannon One design Pt. 2


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hands Shannon One design Pt. 3


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

More Hands

http://www.google.com/search?q=hand...i-FYjoigLauYHABg&ved=0CDEQqwQ&biw=360&bih=640


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Great videos. Those guys are definitely true masters. Thanks for posting.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Great videos, watched all three.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

Fantastic, so it is.
Hollow-chisel mortiser.
Vauxhall.
Thanks!


----------

